# Solved: HP wireless keyboard 5189URF problem



## uolyram (Jun 7, 2009)

My problem is that the wireless keyboard that the system came with is not working.
What I mean by not working is that when I press a button nothing happens. Not one button provokes a response. My wireless mouse works fine however my keyboard does not. The model number is 5189URF (K). I pressed the "Connect" button on the back multiple times yet no response occured. I have tried restarting my computer multiple times, plugging in the USB receiver in different usb ports, and even put new batteries in. However all failed to produce a result. Whats even weirder is that when I go to control panel, and go to hard ware and then under the category of "Keyboard", I click the "Check the Keyboard Status" and I see under devices "HID Keyboard Device", supposedly the wireless keyboard. It then says the location is on USB Human Interface Device and the Device Status is "This Device is working Properly".

This is on a HP Pavilion Elite m9417c desktop running VISTA 64 bit Home Premium

This same question has been asked before - but I can't find any answers to solve this problem - ??


----------



## missy1e23 (Jul 9, 2009)

I had the EXACT same issue. Leading up to that, my keystroke response would be delayed or sometimes even lose the keystroke. The little light on the receiver is a button. Press and hold that button until it lights up (not sure how many times or even if it blinks). Once the light is on, press and hold the connect button on your keyboard until the light goes off. Even though I have done this, I still have a problem every now and then with the delayed keystroke thing.

Also, I found this link on the question that was similar to this:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&product=3462611&rule=45339&lang=en#N675


----------



## uolyram (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Had tried all of these. Finally contacted HP, as warranty was still in effect, and they sent a replacement. The new keyboard and mouse work just fine.


----------

